
Christopher Lee dies at the age of 93 - arnauddri
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jun/11/christopher-lee-dies-at-the-age-of-93-dracula
======
arcatek
He was a huge Metal fan. He even worked with Rhapsody of Fire.[1] Hell, he
even had his own band![2]

This voice. This voice!

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z16_mx1edG0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z16_mx1edG0)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvKRbi2ovDY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvKRbi2ovDY)

------
erikb
This guy was awesome. What a loss!

Besides being an awesome bad guy actor he especially gained my respect for
dubbing all his roles in German himself. That means you could hear his
impressive voice in both languages if you so desired (and I did).

------
irremediable
Sad to hear it. Anyone who's interested in his life should check out his
autobiography -- it's a fun read.

------
ubersubtle
Big loss, but we were lucky to have him around this long, and sharp as ever
util the end!

------
aikah
No Count Dokku ! this is a huge loss.

------
benihana
What a bummer. He'll always be Scaramanga first to me. Although Saruman was
probably the role he was born for; apparently Sir Christopher read LoTR every
year and understood Quenya.

~~~
Spiritus
To me he's Kato in Astrid Lindgren's "Mio in the Land of Faraway"[1] (Min min
Mio) from '87\. It was also one of Christian Bale's first movies.

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093543/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093543/)

